# egg donation in spain



## shelly1603 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi i'm new to this chat room stuff could someone please give me some help as i'm trying to find someone who has had treatment in one of the spainish clinics as i'm struggling to pick which one to go to


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You can look on the Spain boards.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

And also chat to people here who have or are cycling in Spain.

Have you looked at the FAQ at the top of this board?


----------

